# bloody calf stool



## ajohn316 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a bull calf that is 2 weeks old. He is on his mama who is a Jersey (rich milk). His stools are white but not diarrhea-- just soft. I have been noticing some streaks of blood in his stool for a few days, but he acts normal and eats normal. This morning there was more blood in the stool. Is this OK? Do I need to limit his nursing for awhile?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

As long as his stools have some consistency I'd say it will be alright. Sometimes this occurs due to the little critter being irritated inside the anal canal and rectal area. 
If it gets real bloody and loosens up some, you can treat them with a drug called corid. It has worked well for me in the past. I think you'll have to get it from a vet though. It's very critical to mix it properly with the right amount of water before you bottle or tube feed it though. If you feed it too strong you can kill the calf.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Streaks of blood is not abnormal. I have seen this in calves here, and the vet said its normal. As long as it doesn't become like a milkshake of blood, then your fine.


Jeff


----------



## translplant (Sep 27, 2005)

No, I'm sorry to disagree but white pasty poop is not normal. White, gray poop is a sign of e-coli which can be serious. We had to take a stool sample to vet for this and he immediately diagnosed it as such. Put the mama and calf in a stall away from the other cows. The calf may need a series of antibiotics such as Neuflor. Blood in the stool means inflammation in the lowest part of the digestive tract, also not good. Probiotics of some sort can help. Call the vet.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Some blood in the stool is not abnormal, its what I commented on. White manure isn't good, yellow at a young age is due to colostorum, then the stool should be darker in color. I've seen some blood in manure even with older heifers, and vets have told me its normal, blood vessels can break in the anus etc.



Jeff


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Creamy white and loose manure is also a symptom of over feeding.


----------

